# Crew Needed 3rd - 6th



## Aggie Bill Collector (Jul 10, 2009)

Trip date: Late Pm 3rd - return 6th late PM or 7th early AM 
Boat: 50ft Bertram 
Location: Freeport Marina 
Tackle: Covered can bring a snapper and tuna gear if wanted 
Cost: $300
What to bring: clothes, byob, pillow, blanket

Plan is to head east troll on Wednesday, Sword Thursday and Troll part of the day Friday. 

PM If interested


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

wow, wishing
even with a kitchen pass, i'd have to commit harakiri when i return
tight lines


----------



## Fishing time (May 15, 2012)

pm sent


----------

